# Creme Fraiche



## ella/TO (Oct 12, 2006)

Does anyone make their own Creme Fraiche?
I have a new chicken recipe that calls for a small amount.


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 12, 2006)

I do make it, all the time.  I use the ratio of 2 cups heavy cream (preferably NOT ultrapasteurized) to 2 tablespoons buttermilk. in a _GLASS_ jar. I cover the top with a piece of waxed paper held in place with a rubberband and let it sit in a warm place until the mixture clots.  Depending upon the humidity and the temperature in your kitchen this can take anywhere from about 8 hours to 24 hours.  Then I cover the jar with its lid and refrigerate.  It keeps about 2 weeks in the fridge.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 12, 2006)

Yes, I've made my own, but it takes time. If you need it today, you're out of luck. Prep time is only about 5 minutes. Standing time is in the "hours" category.

Start with 8 ounces of sour cream and 1 cup of whipping cream (not ultra-pasteurized). Whisk the two ingredients together in a medium mixing bowl. Cover with plastic wrap and let stand, at room temperature, for about 5 to 8 hours or until it thickens.

Once it's thickened, cover and chill in the refrigerator until serving time or up 48 hours. Stir before serving. This will yield about 2 cups.


----------



## ella/TO (Oct 12, 2006)

June, thankyou so much. I've done it!...


----------



## ella/TO (Oct 12, 2006)

Thank you Katie. I went with June's recipe, and I've got it sitting on top of the fridge. Want to use it tomorrow, so, no problem about time.


----------



## Mark Webster (Oct 14, 2006)

Ella,
Remember that Creme Fraiche can be used on many things including fresh fruit.

Chef Mark
www.chefskills101.com


----------



## ella/TO (Oct 15, 2006)

Thankyou Chef Mark:....I did use it on fresh fruit this morning at breakfast. T'was very good!


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 15, 2006)

Ella, it whips beautifully!


----------



## ella/TO (Oct 16, 2006)

good to know Chef June, thanks!...btw, I imported my husband from "the Bronx" almost 60 years ago....lol


----------



## lyndalou (Oct 20, 2006)

I can't find heavy cream that is not ultra pasteurized . Any suggestions??


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm guessing you will have to look in health food stores, and/or gourmet shops.  The whole Foods here in New York sells Ronnybrook, the same brand that I get at the Greenmarket.  Perhaps they have a supplier where you are?


----------

